# New Compressor Setup



## Josh Kunze (Dec 15, 2016)

My old Sanborn tank has developed pin holes so I've purchased a refurbished industrial grade pressure tank. I'm in the process of setting up my new configuration with the new tank. 

I was planning on replacing the check valve, relief valve and pressure switch/unloader valve with new components since they would have been exposed to the moisture that destroyed my old tank. It was my understanding that on most compressors the unloader tube from the pressure switch goes to the check valve. But on my old Sanborn compressor, the unloader tube goes to the compressor head. I'm wanting to just plumb the new check valve to the unloader on the new pressure switch but I'll have to cap the port on the head. Can I do this? 

Anyone else ever seen a configuration where the unloader goes directly to the head of the compressor?

I can take some pictures if I need to, although I've disassembled everything. 

Thanks
-Josh


----------

